# Decaff beans



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Anyone ever buy decaf beans? I've been toying with the idea recently because I often find myself sat around at 10 in the evening fancying a coffee but I don't relish the idea of being up all night.

So, any recommendations for a good decaf? Single origin or blend, I'm not fussy.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I have only ever tried Londinium De Cafe so I can't compare them to any other, but they are excellent beans ! You get all the coffee taste but with no kick , which is what you want at 10.00pm


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks Soll, it's always good to know what others think.

The Londinium ones are quite expensive in comparison to the others I've been looking at (like the Hasbean Unleaded blend or Rave Decaf blend).


----------



## EarwaxUK (Jan 19, 2014)

Hmm, I have posted a reply to this thread but it's been sent for moderation. Wonder why?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

EarwaxUK said:


> Thanks Soll, it's always good to know what others think.
> 
> The Londinium ones are quite expensive in comparison to the others I've been looking at (like the Hasbean Unleaded blend or Rave Decaf blend).


Yes Londinium beans are a little on the pricey side but I tried them as a treat really. I normally buy from Rave and Coffee Compass


----------



## ojush (Feb 5, 2013)

Rave Decaf is decent. Their full fat beans are nicer though.


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Soll said:


> I have only ever tried Londinium De Cafe so I can't compare them to any other, but they are excellent beans ! You get all the coffee taste but with no kick , which is what you want at 10.00pm


What are they like, nutty? Fruity?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Walter Sobchak said:


> What are they like, nutty? Fruity?


They're on the nutty chocolatey side, but because I have it in the evenings its mainly with milk I haven't tried as an espresso yet


----------

